# Fehler 500 beim Upload von Dateien



## Paul (16. Nov. 2011)

Hallo. 
Seit kurzem habe ich ein Problem beim Upload von Dateien. 
Wenn in das phpBB-Forum Fotos oder PDF-Dateien hochgeladen werden sollen, erhält man meistens die ISPConfig „Fehlermeldung 500 – Interner Serverfehler! - Beim Aufruf der angegebenen URL ist ein interner Serverfehler aufgetreten.“ 
Das Problem tritt sowohl bei dem Forum als auch bei der CRM-Software Vtiger auf. Aber nicht immer. Z.B. kleine jpg-Fotos können hochgeladen werden. 
Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen in den Logs aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen zu finden. Vor ca. 6 Wochen war es noch kein Problem auch größere Dateien und Fotos hochzuladen.  

Das System: Debian 6 mit ISPConfig 3.  

Meine Vermutung:  Nach einem System-Upgrade müssen Werte in der php.ini oder der suhosin.ini angepasst werden. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2011)

Schau mal ins error.log der Webseite, dort steht was den Fehler verursacht.


----------



## Paul (16. Nov. 2011)

Mit den Antworten geht das aber Ruckzuck. Fast wie beim Chatten.
Ich habe mich schnell einmal in VTiger angemeldet und einen Upload versucht. Das Error-Log notiert dazu folgendes:



> [Wed Nov 16 10:36:57 2011] [warn] [client 87.155.159.183] mod_fcgid: HTTP request length 138414 (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen (131072), referer: https://www.website.de/vtigercrm/in...rn_id=99&parenttab=Marketing&return_viewname= [Wed Nov 16 10:37:47 2011] [error] [client 87.155.159.183] File does not exist: /var/www/website.de/web/vtigercrm/themes/softed/images/vtbusy.gif, referer: https://www.website.de/vtigercrm/in...ng&record=99&activity_mode=&viewname=0&start= [Wed Nov 16 10:37:47 2011] [error] [client 87.155.159.183] File does not exist: /var/www/website.de/web/vtigercrm/themes/softed/images/vtbusy.gif, referer: https://www.website.de/vtigercrm/in...ng&record=99&activity_mode=&viewname=0&start= [Wed Nov 16 11:06:14 2011] [error] [client 87.106.100.144] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind [Wed Nov 16 11:36:45 2011] [error] [client 87.155.159.183] File does not exist: /var/www/website.de/web/vtigercrm/themes/softed/images/vtbusy.gif, referer: https://www.website.de/vtigercrm/in...keting&selected_header=Contacts&relation_id=1 [Wed Nov 16 11:36:45 2011] [error] [client 87.155.159.183] File does not exist: /var/www/website.de/web/vtigercrm/themes/softed/images/vtbusy.gif, referer: https://www.website.de/vtigercrm/in...keting&selected_header=Contacts&relation_id=1 [Wed Nov 16 11:37:07 2011] [warn] [client 87.155.159.183] mod_fcgid: HTTP request length 138413 (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen (131072), referer: https://www.website.de/vtigercrm/in...rn_id=99&parenttab=Marketing&return_viewname=


----------



## Paul (16. Nov. 2011)

Schönen Dank für den Tipp doch noch mal genauer ins Error-Log zu schauen.
In der Tat steht ja ganz genau drin, was der Fehler ist.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich gegoogelt und die Lösung hier gefunden:
[fix] mod_fcgid: HTTP request length xyz (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen (131072) » Philipp Klaus's Computing Blog

In der /etc/apache2/mods-available/fcgid.conf folgende Zeile einfügen:
MaxRequestLen 15728640

Dann klappt's auch wieder mit dem Hochladen von Dateien.
Schönen Dank noch mal für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## nowayback (16. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen

mod_fcgid - Apache HTTP Server

Parameter stand früher bei 1GB. Wurde dann im Laufe der Updates geändert.

Trag einfach einen Wert der zu deiner restlichen Config (upload_max_filesize, post_max_filesize) in den entsprechenden Block mit ein:



> <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
> ...
> FcgidMaxRequestLen 67108864
> ...
> </IfModule>


Das sollten, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab, 64 MB sein


*** Edit: Schön das du es selbst gefunden hast und ich nun umsonst getippt habe  ***

Grüße
nwb


----------

